# Cranberry Wine Stuck Fermentation



## Heavywalker (Jul 12, 2011)

On 6-28-2011 I started a 3 gallon batch of cranberry wine made from vintner's harvest fruit puree. Followed directions on the label and also made a yeast starter using red star Pasteur Champagne yeast. My fermentation room is temp controlled and stays at 72F. 

Starting SG was at 1.088 things started off pretty normal and fermentation noticeably started after about 24 hours, however it never really picked up steam and eventually was stuck at 1.070 after a few days.

I repitched some more yeast it started to go a little bit but never took off and the SG never moved from 1.070. The must did have some minor fizzing but never took off at all. 

Finally I made a larger starter over the course of a few days starting by re hydrating the yeast and adding about 1/2 cup of must every few hours until I had about a gallon of must that was fermenting pretty vigorously and added that to the must this was added on 7-9-2011. The fermentation seems to be going pretty strong and has been since I added the gallon starter. The only problem is that the SG after the first day was at 1.060 and has not moved since. What gives?

I did notice that the must looks kind of like a syrup and thicker than I would expect and was wondering if this could be the reason that the SG is not moving.

Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated. If you need any more info let me know and I will try and get you what you need to help.

Thanks.


----------



## Waldo (Jul 13, 2011)

Not sure if the recipe called for it but I would suggest you add a dose of yeast nutrient and energizer. Give it a really good stirrng and see if that won't jump start it. The fact thet you made good starters with the yeast tells me there was not a problem with it so give this a shot and see what happens.


----------



## andy123 (Jul 13, 2011)

I have had let downs from Pasteur yeast. If you have a red star, premier cuvee or a EC-1118 you may want to make a yeast starter and go again. I think cranberry has some compounds that resist fermentation so a good starter is important. Waldo's advice will likely get you bubbling again.


----------



## Heavywalker (Jul 13, 2011)

The recipe called for yeast nutrient and I added that per the recipe. It did not however call for yeast energizer but when I pitched my yeast the second time I added some energizer.

Would it hurt at this point to add more of either or would that give me off flavors if the wine does take off?


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 13, 2011)

No sense in adding more if nothing has used it up. DAP is ammonium phosphate. I would try a better yeast EC-1118 is one amazing super yeast.


----------



## paubin (Jul 13, 2011)

When you mentioned that the must looked like thick syrup that got me curious. How old was the puree? Also did you check the acid (both ph and titrate). How does it smell? 

Pete


----------



## Heavywalker (Jul 14, 2011)

I did not test either PH or titrate. I do not even have the equipment to do so at this point as I just started making wine a little over a month ago. 

The must has always smelled like cranberries to me but, more recently, since I pitched the yeast the last time, when I take the lid off the fermenting bucket to stir or check the sg I get a whiff of something that almost seems to burn my nose. I figured that it was just he Co2 causing that. Other than that it smells fine.

On the date I am not sure how to tell how old the puree is I kept the label and it doesn't have a date on it that I can find.


----------



## paubin (Jul 14, 2011)

Burns your nose....hmmmm...did you add any Camden tablets or some other sulfating stuff.

Pete


----------



## Heavywalker (Jul 14, 2011)

Yes I added 3 camden tablets crushed and disolved then waited 24 hours and pitched yeast.

The smell goes away after the cover is off for a few seconds but when I first take the cover off of the bucket I get a rush of air that has a strong smell, that "kind of" burns my nose.


----------



## paubin (Jul 15, 2011)

Hmmmm...I,m out of ideas. Unless the acid level is way off, which it normally isn't with purees, I would say that everyones advice is spot on. I'd give it a good stir to give the yeasties a lil O2 and cross your fingers. It should pick up again and if that fails try the EC-1118 that ibglowin adviced. Good Luck ! 
Pete


----------



## Heavywalker (Jul 15, 2011)

Well thanks everyone for the advice, the fermentation seems to be going a little better now, the SG is now down to 1.050 so that is progress even if it is slow. 

I'll pick up a package of EC-1118 just in case the fermentation stops again.


----------



## paubin (Jul 15, 2011)

Awesome !!! Good luck again !


Pete


----------

